# Proper saddle for a postwar DX?



## barracuda (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm piecing together a postwar Schwinn DX and from looking around it seems a variety of seats were used on these. What are my options for a correct one?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2014)

Would have probably had a sliding clamp troxel seat.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 28, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Would have probably had a sliding clamp troxel seat.



X2,exactly what mine had.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 28, 2014)

island schwinn said:


> X2,exactly what mine had.




All depends on the year........early post war 40's DX?  That's the seat.
 48 and up, Fixed position chassis B1 mesinger, and probably vinyl not leather....could be exceptions as they were using up old inventory on the late 40's bikes.
Mid 50's could be Troxel or super cheapo 'loose' coil Mesinger vinyl saddle.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

*What about this seat?*

I've seen this type of seat on dx bikes also. This pic comes from Geoffs heavyweight book. Pic is 49 bf goodrich. The seat in question looks like those mesinger two spring that were used until the 80s.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

barracuda said:


> I'm piecing together a postwar Schwinn DX and from looking around it seems a variety of seats were used on these. What are my options for a correct one?



I'd say exactly what bob said. Sliding rail mesinger B1 up to 48 then the fixed rail after that would be the correct saddle.
Did schwinn even use troxel ??... besides the early obvious one?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Would have probably had a sliding clamp troxel seat.



That is a mesinger B1 saddle....


----------



## barracuda (Dec 29, 2014)

The seat in the 1948 catalog is listed as "Mesinger - padded," as opposed to the "Mesinger Deluxe" on the Autocycle models.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2014)

*Loose coil?*

Is this one of those cheapie loose coil mesinger seats bob referred to?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 29, 2014)

barracuda said:


> The seat in the 1948 catalog is listed as "Mesinger - padded," as opposed to the "Mesinger Deluxe" on the Autocycle models.
> 
> View attachment 187873



That's the one you want....if i recall deluxe had leather top and crash tabs... but I've seen the cloth type with tabs too... then some had the tab in the back that said schwinn. ...but I don't know much bout them... probably 49 50s thing??


----------



## kos22us (Dec 29, 2014)

ive had and or seen dx's from 52' 53' ish that all faulhaber seats


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Is this one of those cheapie loose coil mesinger seats bob referred to?





That's a later seat.  1970s.  The "loose coil" seat basically looks similar to 50s hornet, panther COROSEAL vinyl seats, but instead of a full chassis carriage with removable rear springs, it has 2 'cheapie' loose coil springs .........maybe 3 or 4 rotations up to the pan from the mount point.  There was a Prewar version of this seat as well with leather or oil cloth top and wear tabs w/ sliding rail type chassis.   
It's all confuuuuuuuusing this is.

Cool how the BFG literature shows those bikes with LOBDELL seats.....and the chainguard has the ivory panel in back, as opposed to Schwinn hornets with solid color chainguards.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for clearing this up for me bob. You're right, very confusing. My 46 BFg leader(dx) has the correct messinger b1 sliding clamp seat, recovered. But my ugly dx(century badged) has been using the loose coil seat for a while. When I got that bike, the seat was long gone of course. Watching a correct b1 messinger now, well see what happens. Rob.


----------

